# Corn vs royal



## Dancam (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm a lizard owner currently looking to convert...

I've never owned a snake before and my choices are a corn or royal, I'm just trying to decide which one to go for. I already have a heat mat and will get a stat soon, I'm only really prepared to get a faunarium atm I don't really want to splash out on a big viv right now, can you keep a royal in a large faunarium with a heat mat? 

Also I'm not particularly hands on but I do like handling my reps every now and then, which of the 2 would you say is more "suited" for handling? Ie seems to enjoy it etc. and lastly I will be having the snake quite close to my bed, do they make a lot of noise at night?
Thanks for any feedback guys


----------



## Trevor3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Another snake you could consider is a hognose, their small size would suit a faunarium.


----------



## jimmer7 (Jan 19, 2013)

If you are after a active snake then the corn or hognose my royals dont come out of hiding until 8pm but my hognose is up and about all day..but I enjoy them all for different reasons


----------



## Dancam (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah my mate had a hognose they seemed pretty cool, he said they were venomous though so that put me off, heard corns are a bit skittish though, is this true? Also I'm gonna use a small enclosure for now, will upgrade if I get a hatchling and they outgrow the faunarium


----------



## Trevor3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Dancam said:


> Yeah my mate had a hognose they seemed pretty cool, he said they were venomous though so that put me off, heard corns are a bit skittish though, is this true? Also I'm gonna use a small enclosure for now, will upgrade if I get a hatchling and they outgrow the faunarium


Hognoses are rear fanged, which means they'd need to hang onto your finger, and give it a good munch for a while, to cause a reaction, they're only very mildly venomous. It's not like a cobra, rattlesnake or mamba. I had my hognose out this afternoon, handling him for a good hour, they're reluctant to bite, they hiss but it's all show. Mine hisses when I get him out of his viv, but after that he's puppy dog tame. You'd be very happy with one.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

a faunarium is only suitable for a juvenile corn or royal - you will need to upgrade later.

You might be better with a RUB for a royal.

both are easy to handle.

both do mooch at night. 

I would suggest trying to handle both - a lot of it boils down to sheer personal preference. Some like the slimmer snakes, some prefer the heavier bodied.


----------



## Dancam (Aug 5, 2013)

Iulia said:


> a faunarium is only suitable for a juvenile corn or royal - you will need to upgrade later.
> 
> You might be better with a RUB for a royal.
> 
> ...


What so a large RUB would suit a royal when it's no longer a juvenile? And is it possible to heat a royal using just a heat mat or would I need a different heat source? Thanks


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I meant a RUB might be better for a young royal as the humidity can be better, and fauns are very open and can freak out a young royal

many people keep them in them as adults - I personally won't.


----------



## cyan (Sep 4, 2014)

If you're trying to pick between corn and royal and you don't have a preference between the two as far as body type goes than activity level might be the biggest deciding factor. Corns (which would be my pick every time, hands down, but that's me) are generally a ton more active than royals so if you want something you can watch poking around its enclosure when you're not handling a corn might be the way to go. Of course a corn is also likelier to keep moving around while you handle as opposed to just curling in a little ball like a royal; different people favor one over the other.
And at the risk of overwhelming you, corns and royals are *far* from being your only good choices for a first snake. They're popular for good reason (well corns are anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na, but if you're focusing on them because they're "the starter snakes" it's worth looking at some other possibilities before you take the plunge.


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Boas 
/thread


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

You could also check out house snakes.


----------



## Dancam (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice one for the info guys, done a bit of research and decided I'll go for a royal, got a rub the other day drilled some holes in it set heat mat and stat up getting good temps, should be picking up a baby tonight, excited!!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Dancam said:


> Nice one for the info guys, done a bit of research and decided I'll go for a royal, got a rub the other day drilled some holes in it set heat mat and stat up getting good temps, should be picking up a baby tonight, excited!!


At sometime in the future .... I'd consider trying him a viv , you can pick them up for £20 or less in our Classifeds , that way you'll be able to see just how beautiful he is , they do fine in RUBs but my two absolutely thrive in vivs and look simply stunning. They are both very inquisitive and always sat with their heads out of their hides in the early evenings and then have a wander and a climb around later on. They are both in smallish vivs so don't need to take up a lot of space.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

yay good stuff.

I agree with Zincubus about a viv long term but don't stress about that for the moment. 

Enjoy your new buddy :no1:


----------



## Paul12345678 (Aug 21, 2012)

There both lovely snakes,in my experience ,though i would say corns are easier to care for, i.e my royal is a fussy girl with her food,where as my corn eats like a machine,never missed a feed,
I would also say corns are very characterful and inquisitive!!both great,but purely down to feeding i would choose a corn!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul12345678 (Aug 21, 2012)

Herpster said:


> You could also check out house snakes.



Awesome snakes!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't understand why you want/got a snake if you can't give it the ideal housing requirements, your royal will do better in a Viv, he will be more active and curious, and will grow better being provided with more space! I would always recommend giving any snake the maximum space available for them - my male royal is in a 4x2x2 and he is amazing! I feel sorry for the ones that live in RUBS. Either way I hope you enjoy your snake and later on do provide the space they need to thrive


----------



## Dancam (Aug 5, 2013)

As I said earlier I will keep him in a rub for now because he's tiny and I don't want to spook him with a big viv, he seems to be settled in ok atm just hiding away, I've left him to it really. I will get a viv when he outgrows the tub, and judging by the snakes the breeder had it won't be too long, trust me well being for him is going to be paramount!

I've got my eye on one of them monkfield vivs as they look pretty smart, currently using an exo terra glass viv for my Leo and have found it's terrible for keeping heat it, what vivs have you guys found best?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I wish someone would tell my female royal that she is supposed to ball up when handled, she wont keep still lol. I like royals as they are something more substantial to handle. I rarely have problems with her feeding, she is a greedy girl and huge. My male is smaller and a little less greedy but overall not bad for feeding after breeding season is over.

Depending on where you are dancam I have some royal hatchlings for sale, they are approx 3 months old now.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Any wooden viv will be good, 3ft+ but the bigger the better! My Male royal is in a 4x2x2 and he makes use of all the space  sorry I seemed off before - it sounded as though you wanted it to live in a RUB for life - which some people do do, but at their own benefit and none to the snake! My old viv was a monkfield, it was brilliant, I wanted to keep it, but have a specially made stack now. 

He would also be fine going into a viv now, he will grow better by being allowed more space, just make sure there are tonnes of hides and he will be a happy boy


----------



## Chris11 (Oct 9, 2014)

cyan said:


> If you're trying to pick between corn and royal and you don't have a preference between the two as far as body type goes than activity level might be the biggest deciding factor. Corns (which would be my pick every time, hands down, but that's me) are generally a ton more active than royals so if you want something you can watch poking around its enclosure when you're not handling a corn might be the way to go. Of course a corn is also likelier to keep moving around while you handle as opposed to just curling in a little ball like a royal; different people favor one over the other.
> And at the risk of overwhelming you, corns and royals are *far* from being your only good choices for a first snake. They're popular for good reason (well corns are anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na, but if you're focusing on them because they're "the starter snakes" it's worth looking at some other possibilities before you take the plunge.


Bit harsh I think, I'm a total newbie and just getting my first royals. Yes they like to sit under rocks and are agrophobic but that is why there are so suited to a viv, it's their heaven. Plus they are good natured easily handled and in my very limited experience very active when handled. Just another view.


----------



## Chris11 (Oct 9, 2014)

Chris11 said:


> Bit harsh I think, I'm a total newbie and just getting my first royals. Yes they like to sit under rocks and are agrophobic but that is why there are so suited to a viv, it's their heaven. Plus they are good natured easily handled and in my very limited experience very active when handled. Just another view.


Sorry, still learning. Only saw page 1.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Funnily enough my wife and daughter both prefer my Royals to Corns and Kings because they say that the Royals have lovely shaped heads whereas Corns / Kings / Milks etc don't have any noticeable head shape at all.


----------



## Dancam (Aug 5, 2013)

Had him for a few days now, first thing I've noticed is he doesn't seem to be thermoregulating, like unless I've moved him he doesn't move out his warm hide (which is on a mat stat so it's going from 29c to 35c, cool side would be the same temps as my room which I have quite warm) I know they're meant to hide all day and it may be because he's new and frightened but it's a bit worrying

Also are the analog hygrometers accurate at all?, it's saying my room is 80% humidity before I've even put it in the viv, that can't be right. I got a digital one to make sure but it has yet to be delivered. Aside from that feeding time it's feeding time tonight which im excited for, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Analogue thermometers/hygrometers are pants! As to his thermoregulating, does he have identical hides at each end, he may feel safer at the warm end and prefer that hide, so getting a second one the same may help. also during the day he will be asleep, leave him to get on with it  At night he will then come out/swap hides whatever. By pulling him around his viv you might stress him out so I really would leave him to it for at least 1 week, but more is better!


----------



## Dancam (Aug 5, 2013)

He's got a warm cave and a coconut thing on the cool end, they're pretty similar the warm cave is a bit bigger though, I haven't seen him go near the cool one though it's like he hasn't noticed it. I'm not pulling him around haha I'm just checking for poos and I handled him last night, he seemed pretty chill. If I shouldn't handle him yet is it ok to move him for feeding still, as I don't want him to eat in his tub because I don't want him to accidentally get some aspen with him. And Is it ok to pick him up after he's eaten to move him back? Cheers


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I would Get another one the same for the cold end - fixed my boy when he wasn't moving properly and just cooking himself! There is nothing wrong with keeping the coconut too tho  

I would feed in Viv, if the feeder animal is dry then aspen won't stick. It's less stress and no disturbance after feeding  plus if he refuses you could leave the prey in overnight in a Viv


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

you can't have too many hides!!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Corns all the way


----------



## Dancam (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok so I got my digital hygrometer today and it's reading 89% which I know is waaaay high, nothing's damp to the touch though I guess I just have a really humid house, do you think putting my de humidifier near the tub will help?

Also he didn't eat last night, so I'm just leave him to it for a few more days, I'm not particularly worried as he ate on Saturday (according to the breeder) but he hasn't done a poo yet, how often do they go?


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I wouldn't worry, they're not 100% accurate anyway, just keep an eye on it (like physically moisture wise, not the hygrometer) you're house will not be at 89% unless you are keeping him in a steam room - more likely 40-50% 

Eating wise, don't try and feed more than every 5-7 days, but do not expect him to eat for 2-3 weeks following the move, and same again if you change his enclosure. don't worry if he doesn't eat even for months, as long as he isn't losing weight and condition he will be fine  As for pooing, sometimes my royal goes about 4 days after a feed, but not every feed, sometimes he doesn't go for months!


----------



## Dancam (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok then thanks for the help clumsyoaf much appreciated ***128077;


----------

